# What to Feed baby P's



## Ashfury (Oct 3, 2004)

I have 7 baby p's and im feeding them blood worm and sinkers but i want them to get the best diet possible please help me in what to feed the p's.


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

You can feed him bloodworm or small pieces of shrimp, krill, fish and beefheart. Bloodworm cubes cost $3-4, don't remember. Any LFS will have frozen krill, bloodworm and beefheart cubes. Fish, shrim and raw beefheart you can get at supermarket. It's very inexpensive to feed a 1.5" rbp.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

HellSpawn said:


> You can feed him bloodworm or small pieces of shrimp, krill, fish and beefheart. Bloodworm cubes cost $3-4, don't remember. Any LFS will have frozen krill, bloodworm and beefheart cubes. Fish, shrim and raw beefheart you can get at supermarket. It's very inexpensive to feed a 1.5" rbp.











Pellets also Work great at that age and are inexpensive 
Good Luck


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

alrite asley mate as i have told you before just feed them on the stuuf that you robb from me blood and krill will help them develop colour and also the bloods keep moving in the current and gets them used to eating live food.

and they are not carbie there normal reds, i was there when you put them in the tank.

Diet:
bloods
krill
beefheart 
feeders
smelt
white fish e.g. tillapia fillets.
and each other.









any way mate c ya 2morro most probably and get some threads up so that you can get your gallery up and running to show off you 2 big reds.

and put some sizes up on your sig. later mate JON..


----------



## Piranha_Mafia (Sep 23, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> HellSpawn said:
> 
> 
> > You can feed him bloodworm or small pieces of shrimp, krill, fish and beefheart. Bloodworm cubes cost $3-4, don't remember. Any LFS will have frozen krill, bloodworm and beefheart cubes. Fish, shrim and raw beefheart you can get at supermarket. It's very inexpensive to feed a 1.5" rbp.
> ...


 yup, train your baby P's to accept pellets at their fry stage, pellets not only contain all the crude vitamins, minerals and amino acids that your P's will ever need for proper physical development but also save you the $'s as it is highly economical and inexpensive. You won't regret it when your P's reach adulthood and think that you made a wise investement in training them to accept the pellets as a part of their daily staple diet.


----------



## Ashfury (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks people all info taken on board.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

ASH YOU HAVE MAIL.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

they will love baby sized hikari cichlid gold pellets


----------

